# Favorite Channel Issues, will they ever get fixed??



## StringFellow (Jan 6, 2012)

Is Dish ever going to fix the Favorite Channel bugs?

I have contacted DIRT members based on my issues (others have posted issues in the past as well).

1. Favorite Channel edits must be done in even numbers. Change one channel and it does not save. Change two channels and they save correctly.
2. Local channels disappear from Favorite channels in guide.
3. Default Favorite Channel doesn't persist. Reverts back to My Channels.

Very frustrating and DIRT has yet to provide any update on the issues. Issues have persisted for months regardless of software updates and reboots.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The first two sound like glitches... but my understanding on #3... reverting to "My Channels" is intended behavior and not a glitch.

At least that is what I've been told regarding the 922, so I can only assume it is true for the Hopper as well.


----------



## homeron (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree 100 percent of the favorites issue it is a pain. I lose local channels on the favorite I created almost daily. I have called dish about this there are no answers other then it may be fixed in the future. reverting away from the 1 I set up to the 1 they what is ridiculous. the 722 k it always went to the favorites I created not the 1 who dish wants me to watch. the 1 that comes up shows you all the stations dish wants you to watch video on demand all the shopping networks all the ones that I do not want to watch.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

See below.


StringFellow said:


> Is Dish ever going to fix the Favorite Channel bugs?
> 
> I have contacted DIRT members based on my issues (others have posted issues in the past as well).
> 
> ...


I'm thinking repeating same action would finally give a result...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I have S221 and have three favorites lists: one left over from the Olympics that currently has five channels, one for NASCAR with six channels (to cover the six channels that carry races at some point during the year) and one with 35 Sirius XM channels.

I am able to add and remove single channels to these lists.

For those having problems, how many entries are on the list when you must add two more instead of one more? Is your Hopper on S221? Are you seeing this problem on a Joey and not a Hopper?


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

I have the same issues with losing local favorites and having to add 2 channels at a time that other posters have. It's bad in one Hopper and OK in the other.


----------



## StringFellow (Jan 6, 2012)

Stewart Vernon said:


> The first two sound like glitches... but my understanding on #3... reverting to "My Channels" is intended behavior and not a glitch.
> 
> At least that is what I've been told regarding the 922, so I can only assume it is true for the Hopper as well.


If reverting back to "My Channels" is intended behavior, what is the point of saving a Favorite Channel as a default. This issue is easily dealt with but the local channels that disappear is EXTREMELY frustrating. Add to that the issue of re-adding channels in groups of 2 or more is annoying. And the issue occurs on both Hoppers! 

I wish dish would acknowledge the issue. Has the issue actually been added to list of bugs?

Maybe I will delete my Favorite Channel list, reboot the Hooper, and then recreate it.

The Joey works fine and the Favorite Channel persists, but the list is also a much smaller list of channels and the list does not include locals


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

StringFellow said:


> If reverting back to "My Channels" is intended behavior, what is the point of saving a Favorite Channel as a default.


How are you saving the list "as a default"?


----------



## StringFellow (Jan 6, 2012)

"James Long" said:


> How are you saving the list "as a default"?


Yellow, 2, 1.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I think James meant... how are you saving as a "default"? Assuming the Hopper is like the 922 and other Dish receivers, you can't set a default Favorites List. You can just select the current one to view. That isn't saving a default anything.

I don't pretend to understand why Dish wants this not to "stick" except to speculate that they want people to look at other channels and not just their Favorites List... but any time I ask Dish, the consistent answer I get is "by design" so I've seen no desire to fix this.


----------



## StringFellow (Jan 6, 2012)

"StringFellow" said:


> Yellow, 2, 1.


On this screen you can select a Favorite Channel with the option to save on the same screen. To me that means I select my Fav Channel, save it, and it should not change.

But I think you are right, that the save option doesn't persist the settings. So why have a save option on that screen because at that point you have already saved channel edits???

But it still doesn't explain why my Fav Channel persists sometime multiple days before reverting back.

Bad design!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

StringFellow said:


> On this screen you can select a Favorite Channel with the option to save on the same screen. To me that means I select my Fav Channel, save it, and it should not change.
> 
> But I think you are right, that the save option doesn't persist the settings. So why have a save option on that screen because at that point you have already saved channel edits???


It is probably mis-named... but in this screen "Save" refers to saving the change in selection. IF you go to that screen and select a different Favorites list, then Save, you will change to that list... if you cancel, it will go back to where you were (or at least it should).



StringFellow said:


> But it still doesn't explain why my Fav Channel persists sometime multiple days before reverting back.
> 
> Bad design!


It's a hodge-podge.

Originally I think the intent was to keep wherever you were "saved" after the overnight update... but at some point Dish decided they wanted to revert to "All Channels" instead.

So... actually, I think the "bug" is when it doesn't revert! Granted, you and I and probably 95% of Dish customers like it when it doesn't revert... but I think Dish would tell you that is a bug and it should be reverting every night


----------



## skriefal (Feb 11, 2008)

I suspect it's more likely that there is some software issue or bug that would take too much effort to fix, so they've decided to reclassify the current behavior as "as-designed". It makes no sense to deliberately design the software with a Favorite Lists screen that seems to serve no useful purpose, or to reset the active favorites list at seemingly-random (or at least very poorly defined) intervals. As a software developer myself, I certainly would not design in such illogical and inconsistent behavior. I doubt that any engineer would.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> It is probably mis-named... but in this screen "Save" refers to saving the change in selection.


It does save "the Favorites Channels list to display in the Program Guide" as noted at the top of the screen.



> Originally I think the intent was to keep wherever you were "saved" after the overnight update... but at some point Dish decided they wanted to revert to "All Channels" instead.


Probably after they got too many calls (on previous receivers) when people couldn't find their channels because they were in a favorites list and not the "My Channels" selection. We got that as a complaint on the forums as well ... people who select a favorites list (or have someone else in the household select one) and then wonder where their other channels went.



> So... actually, I think the "bug" is when it doesn't revert! Granted, you and I and probably 95% of Dish customers like it when it doesn't revert... but I think Dish would tell you that is a bug and it should be reverting every night


Agreed. If it is not reverting to "My Channels" it is a bug. The designed behavior (based on the 922 and prior receivers that have the same reset) is "My Channels".

If one would like to set their own default perhaps DISH will add that option as a feature?


----------

